# Emirates ID processing



## Allison.Kanter (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello everyone
I have recently moved to Dubai to work for a multinational company. I have received my residence visa but still no SMS for the Emirates ID. It has been 9 days since the application. Is this normal? And can I travel abroad while Emirates ID and labor card are in process?
Many thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Allison.Kanter said:


> Hello everyone
> I have recently moved to Dubai to work for a multinational company. I have received my residence visa but still no SMS for the Emirates ID. It has been 9 days since the application. Is this normal? And can I travel abroad while Emirates ID and labor card are in process?
> Many thanks.


There is a HUGE rush for applying, so they are still scheduling appointments (as late as September for an application 2 weeks back). As long as you have applied, don't worry. You don't really need it for anything. And yes, you can travel.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My ID card took around 2 weeks to process after the photo and fingerprints.

You have your visa and passport so no reason why you can't travel


----------



## amitgoyalamit (May 27, 2012)

rsinner said:


> There is a HUGE rush for applying, so they are still scheduling appointments (as late as September for an application 2 weeks back). As long as you have applied, don't worry. You don't really need it for anything. And yes, you can travel.


It took two weeks for me also and now I have received it.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Once we had the typing done, we just walked into an ID centre and got the fingerprints / photo done.

We did this in Al Barsha - they asked if we had an appointment so we of course nodded and said that we did (oops  ).

In & out in 15 minutes.

(This was on Sunday around 2pm)

We were told 2-3 weeks for the cards to be posted. They've stopped the Post Office pick up now so it has to go to a PO Box


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Confiture said:


> We were told 2-3 weeks for the cards to be posted. They've stopped the Post Office pick up now so it has to go to a PO Box


Didn't they stop the posting of ID cards recently and only allowed post office pick up?! Can't seem to make up their minds! I got an SMS to pick up mine from the post office, so I guess that is available for fingerprinting etc. done 10 days back

Got my e-gate renewed 2 days back. Literally took me 5 mins. It had taken 15 minutes to get the e-gate 2 years back. EIDA could learn a thing or two from them.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

still no text message till now? received my text message one day after applying. you might have received it by now. its okay to travel as long as you have applied already before the deadline date.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

They will be mobbed at the moment as its the dead line at the end of this month I think. I waited about 3 weeks before I got mine.
No worries about travel


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Try the registration centre in Satwa - last Saturday they were allowing women to complete the fingerprints scanning bit without having an appointment. 

My husband applied on Saturday; he received the SMS with his appointment the following day, and it's in OCTOBER!! As long as you have registered you won't be subject to fines.


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've had mine done in satwa last Thursday I went in without appointment and it only took me 10 mins !


----------



## EmiratesID (Oct 4, 2012)

If you require assistance with your Emirates ID, please get in touch with us on twitter @EmiratesID_HELP or on facebook: Emirates Identity Authority (EIDA).

Have a nice day


----------

